# Bindings to put on 2014 gnu Billy Goat



## Cmac427 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any suggestions for bindings to use with the gnu billy goat and 32 team two boots would be greatly appreciated. I am currently looking at Rome targas, Union Factory, and burton cartels but I'm open to any suggestions. My riding style is aggressive all-mountain. 
Thank you


----------

